
Show HN: Happeh Survey – track your happiness - royletron
https://happeh.dev/
======
gls2ro
Here is a little feedback:

I opened the website as I was curious about what it is. Then I choose Deny for
Sharing my Location. Then the website said:

> You need to enable geolocation.

So I close it.

I don't understand why do you need permission for knowing my location to
access this website?

If location is truly important then I suggest to first show me a little what
do you offer and why do I need to share location for that offering.

~~~
royletron
Hey dude,

So I just made an update to remove the need to get location information. It
asks, and gives you a summary why, but on denying it will happily continue.

Thanks for taking the time.

D

